# All in favor of giiving laurel to Jacob Obrecht ,he not drab ,but conventional...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love his song's in dutch , are quite nice , dutch is sutch a poetic language, im dutch-o-philiac, any sane man would agree.

Have you heard his song, wow, and his missa well that the conventional part, he has conventional has palestrina contrapuntic, not dissonant, not experimental one might agree, but harmonically perfect , melody keep it simple but straight foward his blue print.

Did i done a good ''survol'' of this gentelmen died way to young r.i.p Jacob Obrecht, one of the flemish master, who is perceived as drab, yes he know Gombert,crecquillon,manchicourt or vaet but he still important in the art-school of burgundy cheers dutch :tiphat:


----------

